# Problem with F&M Expressions Transfers



## BillyBanana (May 27, 2008)

I have been using F&M Expressions for my heat transfers for a while now with only minor problems.
Now that an order of transfers is not applying properly, they are blaming my application or machine.
I did a side by side test, The new order on 1 side and an older order on the other.
This shows the 1 batch is bad, but I dont think they want to make good for it.
Either way, I probably lost the client I was doing the t-shirts for


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Now that an order of transfers is not applying properly, they are blaming my application or machine.


What exact problem are you having with the application?


----------



## lost1 (May 12, 2007)

And what are you applying to? Temp & time?


----------



## BillyBanana (May 27, 2008)

sorry, just regular t-shirts @ their specified temp and pressure. this was not my first time so I know its not me. The ink is coming up when I peel the transfer paper. they are hot peels and thats when I peel them. I could understand if F&M would just make me a new run, but they are saying nothing was wrong on there end that its my fault. Nope. check out the videos here. you will see what I mean.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IptXGw8vd4[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxYH1QUnX5c[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jdj3hE7K3Mw[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yu9xGf9BJ8[/media]


----------



## mikeinbmore (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm staying tuned to see what, if anything comes of this situation. I have to say that I applaud your use of Youtube to show details of the problem.


----------



## lost1 (May 12, 2007)

It does seem to be that batch. What is the ACTUAL temp of the press? Have you tried increasing the temp 10-20°? I also do not hear a buzzer go off for the timer? Try increasing dwell time by 3 seconds or so.


----------



## BillyBanana (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Mike. Hopefully I will have an update shortly.
Lost1 the temp is 325 degrees for 7 seconds. I dont bother with the buzzer, because 7 seconds is short enough for me to just wait. The press has a digital timer on it and I just watch that. The buzzer sometimes wakes up my son too when he is sleeping. Because I was desperate I tried many different temps higher and lower. Changed the pressure and even tried peeling them cool vs hot. Also the dwell time was increased but with little or no difference. Its just a bad batch


----------



## mikeinbmore (Aug 6, 2006)

I had an issue with F&M once where the color was supposed to have been reversed from black to white. I ended up taking a snapshot of the print and sending it to the rep. It was taken care of quickly, but not quick enough for me to make my deadline with the reprints. 
Luckily for me, my clients were crazy cool and didn't think the darker prints on their shirts was "that bad". They said I was too critical. But I was able to print them more shirts later for next to nothing since the bad prints were replaced. I'm actually about to do another job for that same group so that one ended well.
It sucks big time that you lost a client over this. That's what's most frustrating about this method. Being at the mercy of another party for transfer printing.


----------



## BillyBanana (May 27, 2008)

mikeinbmore said:


> That's what's most frustrating about this method. Being at the mercy of another party for transfer printing.


Thats true. I hate relying on anyone else, but myself. 
Do you remember the rep. you spoke with at F&M that helped you w/ your problem?
Now they send you a recall tag and if you dont send back the bad stuff, they will charge you again for the re-print.
I almost got screwed last month as some of the transfers were missing pieces of the artwork. Luckily they were still lying around and I was able to send them back, or I would have been charged. I was not notified of the need to send them back until a week later. Good thing I dont clean stuff up too often.
This time the told me " when we get the transfers back, we will determine how much of a refund is due". What?! It better be 100% or I am done with them and will be on a mission to make sure anyone else I know that uses them is notified of my experience


----------



## BillyBanana (May 27, 2008)

well after making a pain of herself, my wife got through to Nathan Anderson Director of Sales & Marketing at F & M Expressions. he told us what I already knew. It seems the backing paper was plain without any sheen or waxy side, So the transfers basically were printed permenantely onto the backin paper. We are supposed to have the charge for the re-order fully refunded. I will keep you posted.


----------



## bigtown (Jun 7, 2015)

I just had an issue with F&M as well where the transfers would not stick to any material without hitting it twice and even then it was iffy. They are taking no responsibility. I never have issues with other companies and followed their directions and still did not get satisfactory results. I do not want to pass these along to my customer and have them come back. They did not want to work with me at all. I just lost over $600 in transfers with them. I will not be going back and this is not my first issue with them either.


----------

